# code P0500 -- Vehicle speed sensor malfunction



## FmrLCpl (Dec 29, 2004)

My 1996 200SX SER throws me a P0500, I clear the code using the OBD II reader every 2/3 days, and the code come back even though the speedometer seems to work fine.

Does anyone know how much it cost and where to buy, I've been checking several online autoparts stores, but none carry it so far.

Thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

contact greg vogel at mossy nissan www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It may also be the connection. Check the connection, at the tranny, and behind instrument cluster.Refer to this thread for location.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get a haynes manual and look at the wiring diagrams. Here's how it works.

black ground wire goes into the speedometer (instrument cluster)
solid red wire comes FROM the speedometer TO the speed sensor
red/yellow wire comes FROM the speed sensor BACK TO the speedometer
finally, Purple/red wire comes FROM the speedometer TO the ECU

so therefore: 
speedometer (base voltage) ---> Speed sensor ---> speedometer (final voltage) ---> ECU

I would say if you can see the speedometer reading, your problem lies in the purple wire or the ECU.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I forgot. I made an image:


----------



## cjawahir (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi all, great image ,circuit diagram.
You can use a multimeter to check the VSS (vehicle speed sensor) .
Use the ohms measurment ,the reading shuld be about 250 ohms.
As Nostrodomas said check the connection also.


----------



## FmrLCpl (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks to all of you, I probably try the connection first.


----------



## leethesme (Dec 2, 2009)

*Same P0500 Issue - Question?*

Hi everyone, I bought a 1996 Sentra GXE and of course I'm getting this P0500 code. The speedo works perfect. I pulled the cluster and pulled the speedo head removed, cleaned and tightened every screw. Still have the error. So here's my question/idea....

Why can't I just bridge the wire that runs from the speed sensor to the speedometer with the wire that runs to the ECU? I would think that this would eliminate that whole circuit board for that specific issue. Is this even possible or is the voltage different after it goes through the speedo head circuit board?

Please reply....

Lee
Flower Mound, TX


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

hah! i've wondered the same thing myself. There are two scenarios that I know of that are causing this (my car had/has this problem too). 
Something to consider: the problem might not be in the cluster circuitry at all--there might be a short in the lead from the cluster to the ECU. 
obviously bridging the contacts on the back of the cluster would be the easier possible fix, but that might also kill the signal going to your speedo (electrons take the path of least resistance), which would make your speedo useless to you.

i guess there's no harm in trying that (except the CEL, which would comes on anyway). i'm curious to know what you'd find.


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

Do the manual diagnostic mode with the ECU and reset it to see if it pop up again before using the scanner


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

i don't see how that would make _any_ difference


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

hello everyone. I've had this same problem with my for about a year now. Probllem is that the car's up for inspection. I have not really had a pro fix this issue but as it is, the speedometer is working fine. Tried to check connections. The CEL turns on and off with to apparent consistency. Last time it turned off was when I drove hard over a pothole I thought bent my rims. After that, next time I turn on the engine the CEL was gone. So I am assuming that the issue does come from loose connections. 
While I was check the back of the cluster, I did find out that a couple of screws that flat plastic(flexible board) is missing. Does anyone know if there should be screw there? The 2 screws are the bottom right portion. My car is a 95 sentra GXE with 145T Mi.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

I can't say i exactly know what the problem was with mine, but my problem stopped when i replaced my non-tach cluster with a tach cluster from an SE-R. I don't know what it was in the old cluster that was broken, but something _was_ broken, and I couldn't, for the life of me, figure it out. Here's a pic of my cluster. it's from a '97, and it's non-tach, but hopefully it'll help somehow. I've circled and labeled the only two holes that don't have screws. One is labeled "FM". the other is unlabeled. the FM one is right behind teh fuel gauge. Neither of them look related at all to the VSS circuit, so i doubt those are the problem.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome jdoggsc. This helps a bit. At least I can elliminate the screws as being a problem. You problem could be the same as mine. So I guess I'll be travelling to the junk yard to get a replacement for my cluster. There seem to be another hole w/o a screw on your pic. to the left just below the yellow box. 
thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

that's not a screw hole. that's a bulb hole for a light that my car doesn't have functionality for. Some people have had luck just pushing the wiring harnesses all the way in and just making sure the wires are securely connected. I dunno. I tried that but it didn't work for me. You might try just making sure all the wires are shoved snug and tight in their harnesses before you dive off to a junkyard. either way, let us know what you find. any info is beneficial to future people w/ the same problem.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I scared the code away. Coming back from the laundry mat the cel disappeared. I did not have the resource to reset the ecu after the tightening and pressing of wires behind the cluster and the VSS itself. I guess that did it. Although I did find a thread that seem to be a solution. I was supposed to follow others in with this solution. It has something to do with deoxidizing the connections. This is the link: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/135606-solution-p0500-vss-speed-sensor-problem.html

If my VSS cel code comes up again, I'll be using this solution. Thanks a lot again!!


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Get it through the inspection before it does come on again! I've had the same issue off an on for the last 5 years or so. Luckily my codes will clear themselves every once in a while and that's when I get my emmisions test. Fortunately my speedo has been working fine for one of the longest stretches since this problem popped up on mine several years ago. It is good to know the possible fix if it goes the other way though.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

PTXer said:


> Get it through the inspection before it does come on again! I've had the same issue off an on for the last 5 years or so. Luckily my codes will clear themselves every once in a while and that's when I get my emmisions test. Fortunately my speedo has been working fine for one of the longest stretches since this problem popped up on mine several years ago. It is good to know the possible fix if it goes the other way though.


PTXer, thanks for the advice. I did go to the inspection station the first chance I got. I was a day overdue. The car passed and I glad that it did. :fluffy:


----------

